# Fast Growing Thyroid Nodules



## are1982 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My name is Ronda and in 2008 I had part of the right side of my thyroid removed due to a single nodule that turned out to be benign. This past October (2012) I had an ultrasound of my neck because it appeared to be enlarging again and was found to have multiple bilateral thyroid nodules. The largest nodule on the right measured 1.4x1.4cm and the largest nodule on the left measured 1.9x1.7cm. The multiplicity of nodules suggested adenomatous nodules but because of the size they were biopsied and found to be benign.

Skipping forward 8 months I had a follow-up ultrasound that now shows there has been interval increase in size of 2 nodules in the inferior pole of the left thyroid lobe. One has increased from 1.9 x 1.7cm to 2.6 x 2.7cm and the other has increased from 1.4 x 1.0 cm to 2.0 x 1.5 cm. The nodules on the right side are stable. Is this concerning for thyroid cancer? What next steps are warranted. Should I have it biopsied or just removed?

Thanks for your time


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Biopsy is absolutely needed. That said, if you are having discomfort or dealing with other symptoms, it might make sense to move right to surgery. Both are good options...it just depends on your situation.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

are1982 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Ronda and in 2008 I had part of the right side of my thyroid removed due to a single nodule that turned out to be benign. This past October (2012) I had an ultrasound of my neck because it appeared to be enlarging again and was found to have multiple bilateral thyroid nodules. The largest nodule on the right measured 1.4x1.4cm and the largest nodule on the left measured 1.9x1.7cm. The multiplicity of nodules suggested adenomatous nodules but because of the size they were biopsied and found to be benign.
> 
> ...




It would be a good idea to have biopsy; anytime nodules grow too fast is reason for concern.

Not to mention if they are not already causing discomfort re swallowing and such, they will.

It is not at all uncommon for biopsy to show benign and lo and behold; the pathologist finds cancer once the entire gland is removed and sent to pathology.

Just my 2¢ worth.


----------

